# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  La central maremotriz de La Rance en Francia

## Jonasino

> Visitar el norte de la Bretaña francesa es una gozada para la vista. Para alguien como yo, nacido a orillas del charco grande y caliente que es el Mediterráneo, ver el verdor del paisaje, las-en comparación- frías aguas del Canal de la Mancha y las espectaculares mareas que allí se producen, fue simplemente impactante. El Mont Saint Michel, la totalmente reconstruida Saint-Malo, Dinard, Saint Lunaire... y que, encima, no lloviera en 12 días, ya fue el acabose..., pero si hubo una cosa que me llamó la atención fue ver en directo el estuario del río Rance. En si, el estuario es como tantas otras rías estrechas que se pueden encontrar en cualquier parte del mundo, sin embargo, esta es especial, ya que aquí se construyó en los 60 la primera central de energía del mundo que utilizaba la fuerza de las mareas: la Central Mareomotriz de La Rance.
> 
> Las costas del norte de la Bretaña y Normandía, debido a una peculiar topografía que hace que las costas sean poco profundas y con muy poco desnivel, destacan porque en ellas se producen las mareas más altas de toda Europa, con alturas habituales de unos 10-12 metros y máximas de hasta 15 metros. Por ejemplo, el espectáculo de ver subir las mareas desde el Mont Saint Michel, no deja indiferente a nadie.
> 
> 
> En esta situación, las mareas han formado parte consustancial de la vida de las gentes de esta zona desde hace milenios, lo que ha llevado a sus pobladores a convivir con ellas y, en la medida de lo posible, a explotarlas de la mejor forma que han podido -haciendo molinos, por ejemplo. Ello llevó al gobierno francés de De Gaulle, en los años sesenta del siglo XX el plantearse utilizar la fuerza de las mareas para generar energía eléctrica de una forma eficaz, renovable y, sobre todo, barata.
> 
> Bretaña, tradicionalmente ha sido una parte de Francia que ha tenido que importar energía de otras partes del país, por lo que su dependencia de la electricidad de las nucleares del resto del país era total. El mundo estaba enfrascado en plena Guerra Fría, y De Gaulle intentaba conseguir que Francia pudiera ser totalmente independiente energéticamente, por lo que poder utilizar la fuerza de las mareas se convirtió en una opción más que viable. El lugar elegido fue el estuario del río Rance, entre Saint-Malo y Dinard.
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://ireneu.blogspot.com.es/2014/0...a-central.html

----------

HUESITO (13-nov-2015),JMTrigos (13-nov-2015),perdiguera (12-nov-2015),sergi1907 (12-nov-2015)

----------

